# Which Oil for worktop (Walnut)



## Fevvahz (11 Dec 2011)

I'm trying to select a product to finish my Walnut worktop. I've tried some Colron Teak oil, but it doesn't add much to the colour. I've tried a sample of Auro 108 worktop oil and it looks much better.

However the Auro does seem comparatively pricey compared to other products, and only comes in small cans. I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to a product which would give a similar finish to the Auro 108?

















Thanks in advance.


----------



## János (11 Dec 2011)

Hello,

According to their technical datasheets, the Colron product is a mixture of linseed oil, silicone oil, fragrances and volatile solvent, the Auro product is a mixture of different vegetable oils, mainly linseed. 
Perhaps the main reason for the colour difference is the high solvent content of Colron. Simply put on one more coat.
The simplest and cheapest solution: buy a bottle of cold-pressed linseed oil or walnut oil at a grocery shop near you and treat the wood with it. 

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## Nozzle (11 Dec 2011)

I use danish oil for worktops generally.
and ive also used danish oil on dark timbers like mahogany and it has given it a deep dark shine and lots of depth to the grain.
but i dont know if that is the effect your after.


----------



## MIGNAL (14 Dec 2011)

János":2wobo16x said:


> Hello,
> 
> According to their technical datasheets, the Colron product is a mixture of linseed oil, silicone oil, fragrances and volatile solvent, the Auro product is a mixture of different vegetable oils, mainly linseed.
> Perhaps the main reason for the colour difference is the high solvent content of Colron. Simply put on one more coat.
> ...




Cold pressed Linseed or Walnut can contain anti-oxidants or even cross contamination from previous pressings, both will make them very difficult to dry. 
I suspect that many of the 'oil finishes' sold for woodwork contain a drier, just to speed things up. 
Most 'Danish Oil' is a mixture of Oil and a low resin content. The colour you get is from the Oils and that will change (darken slightly) as the finish oxidises. I tend to use the Liberon Finishing Oil as it seems to finish a little harder than similar products, probably because it has a higher resin content. Check for compatability with food surfaces first though.


----------

